# Trying to get GP to bloods...



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

we are off to get our GP referal tonight for our clinic from our GP and im going to see if i can get any of my tests done on the NHS... every little helps and all that jazz..

Does anyone know what i need to try and get her to do i have a little list growing but if anyone knows of any can you tell me please  

Rubella
CMV status
HIV
Blood Group
Day 21 Progesterone
Clamidia test

Im only 23 so dont think i'll be able to get a smear done....

Em x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hepatitis B and C.
No harm asking for a smear is there?!

Oh, and cd2-3 blood tests: LH, FSH and there might be one other one, can't think of it now.


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

We needed

HeP b, Hep c, Hep B core, Rubella, HIV, Chlamydia urine, Prolactin, FSH, LH, Oestradiol, and Smear.
There is a TSH as well.


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi lesbo_mum I had smear done and chlamydia swap done same time and I'm only 23, consultant said he needed results before we have tx, hope everythings ok for you x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

just got back from GP didnt feel cheeky enough to ask for them all so asked for the ones the clinic mentioned on the phone which was rubella, cmv and blood group and she wasnt to keen to do them but i fibbed and said the clinic wanted them in with my ref letter.... she made a point of telling me i wouldnt get any NHS funding lol doesnt she think i already know that DAH!!

I think i'll have to pay for the rest lol also got my clamida test results back today by post all negative woo hoo! i sent off a sample in the post something they offer round here to under 25s but didnt think it would come back lol


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hello!

Shame you don't live round here or I could have snuck your bloods through at work!! lol

Amber is 24 so we are having to pay £25 to our GP for a smear test as they do need one apparently - it's cheaper than getting the clinic to do it! 

Congratulations on not having chlamydia btw - lol we had all our std tests done last week - being a supportive girlfriend I said I would have mine done too - I know which end of the speculum I prefer to be on!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oooo i wonder if my GP will do a smear test for a fee   i think its time for   at the DR lol

I had all my STD tests done a few years back and they found chlamydia which i had some antibiotics for but never went for a repeat test so since thinking about ttc i have become convinced im infertile or something because of it


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

hmmmm i wonder if i know a nurse who will do some tests for me..... hmmmm time to contact some old friends i feel lol


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say take a day trip to herts and I'll do it - lol but it probably wouldn't be much cheaper than paying for the tests!!

can you not go to see a different GP - then drop in that you need a few tests - don't mention the ones the other GP has done... then go see your practice nurse and she can do the smear - lol

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

not a bad idea i'll wait until i have my first clinic appt then i'll go back and see another dr and try and wangle some more tests lol


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

God it is so unfair - we went to see our GP today and he wrote our referral, agreed to any bloods we needed and was really enthusiastic and helpful...

It seems unfair so many of you have to fight for the simplest help! 

The system seems so unfair!

But our new GP is my new favourite person....


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

ps  I just realised how many times I used the word unfair in that last post


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

its unfair  

Glad your GP was helpful and said they'd do the tests.


----------



## motos (Mar 14, 2008)

Any tests your GP won't do, you might be able to get done at a GUM/sexual health clinic (not the FSH etc ones, but any infections and a smear). Worth a try - and usually quicker and ask fewer questions, too!

I left out a long list of STDs I needed to be tested for on a piece of paper on our dining table, which our dog walker then saw when he came in and wrote us a note on the back of it


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Em, 

I know you don't want to. But it certainly s worth trying to push your GP. What have you got to lose? Your paying for treatment anyway, so anything you can save the better! 

It would be worth saying the clinic have phoned and want you to have a few more results before you turn up and you asked where you should have them done and they said see your GP, which is what everyone else does!

We have been very lucky with our GP she has been very supportive about our potential steps towards having a amily. Cnsidering we hav a small practice in a little village and everyone knows everyone. We have previosly tried to keep ourself to ourself, but as I have been going into the doctors twice weekly it's now impossible. hehehehe

We have had the following done in our GP's:

HIV
Hep B
Hep C
Rubella
Gonoreah
Chlymedia
Updated Smear
Day 1-5 (FSH, LH, Testosterone - Not sure if anymore)
Prolactin
and abt 10plus Progestgerone tests Ive lost count now

I would hate to think, how much this would have cost us, so we have been lucky at present. Our referral also went off to the NHS side of he fertility clinic and as fair as I'm aware our consulattion is on the NHS, as our referral letter states we would like to be seen in the NHS fertility clinic to see what help from them. We appreciate that the process will have to be paid for but the more we can get the better................just like everone else we too pay our stamp and shouldn't be victimised! 

I think our GP is heading down the line that she gives the clinic as many of the test results before we arrive and that I have fertility problems, due to all my presvious results!!

Well I have rambled on now for way too long...........sorry!!!

Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We are a bit peed as we came away from our first app in london 2 weeks ago cuz our Gp was going to do the 3 extra tests i need but then said he wouldnt . So i have had to book an app to go all the way back to london to have some blood taken on sat, Really not happy.

Stephx 

Hope everyone had a good Bank holiday weekend.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Steph thats rubbish hun!! how mean are some of these GP's i mean its hardly coming out of the pockets and there happy to hand out the morning after pill for free to 15yr old girls willynilly


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Em,

I agree he wont do them cuz he said why do you need them? why check for things when you dont have symptons? and something about what if you do the test and find something wrong.  But i cant continue TX till get them as its what the clinic wants and they take 4 - 6 wks to come back which is also a pain in the butt. 

Have you had any back what is the waiting time like on your bloods?

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

what bloods have you got to get done?

I cant get my appointment for my bloods untl the 11th June   it was the next available appointment... thats the only downside on NHS i guess!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Em,

I need Cystic fibrosis, Chromosomal analysis and HTLV 1/2 (think is in depth Hiv) I have to have them cuz i am Egg sharing but DP'S list is much smaller just the basic ones. We were quite lucky we got an appointment the next day for the bloods.

Stephx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Steph

Sorry quick one as at work, but why dont you ask your gp to do them privately for you, you can pay the surgery that way its still alittle cheaper than london and says you having to travel!!  

Maggie


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

I ask him that but he just keeps saying go back to london  . Tried the private clinics in the area but they charge way more than London.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Mad isnt it you'd think your GP would want the cash!! In my job we have to get GP reports on people and the average price is £80ish.... all they do is print the patients notes and sign them!!   one Dr charged nearly £200!!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ouch these prices they charge are ridiculous! 

They shouldn't be allowed to get away with it. but i bet if you were in a "NORMAL" relationship and on benefits you wouldn't have a problem getting what ever wanted from your GP.

Sorry no offence intended - Rant over!

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

rant away DP says exactly the same lol


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's just frustrating - as you said earlier abt the 15yr olds with the morning after pill! 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

x


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi

I had all o fthose test done on NHS except blood group.  If you are anywhere near Brighton & Hove there is a private clinic that charges £36 for a blood group test and they post it the next day.

I cannot exactly remember how I managed to get the others done but it has something to do with my GP discriminating against me before the law changed back in 2006/7(?).  At that time the NHS could refuse to treat me because of my sexulaity and my GP wrote a letter to the Hospital in which she added, quite unnecessarily, that I was gay.  The hospital Dr showed me the letter.  I confronted my GP and after that she would do anything I wanted!

I have changed GPs recently but on the whole my advice with NHS is that you perhaps exaggerate thr length of time you have been trying (if you meed to).  Age is a major factor for them though, so under 35 and they may not really care - sorry.  They wait until you are so desperate that you agree to anything.

Looking for other reasons for the tests may be another way.  They cannot deny them if it's for something legitimate and not connected to private medicine.


----------

